# Low Social Attraction Score?



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Discuss it with each family. Some people really would not care one bit either way. I want my dogs to be much more social. I want the comer, not the follower. I want a stimulated, active, forward, confident dog. But I love the sweet & humble followers


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

Temperament evaluations are... just that. For some reason there are a lot of people who consider them tests where the dog being tested "passes" or "fails" depending on their responses in certain areas. But there is no "passing" or "failing". An evaluation is simply what it is...a tool that gives a bit of insight into the pup/dogs drives at that moment. Sometimes things are going on with the dog being tested which can provide less than optimal accuracy, sometimes evaluators don't have the skill, training or experience to correctly interpret what they are seeing. Quite often, an adult dog is significantly different than what it was like as a puppy. The dogs responses have been trained, conditioned and honed through environmental influences. Having said that....

I'm concerned with every result I get. Those results mean something.... It's what they mean that can be interpreted in different ways. I do utilize temperament evaluation results as one part of the decision making process as to which of my puppies go where. For example, if I have a puppy with really high prey drive, I'm not likely to place it in a pet home where someone raises canaries as a hobby. If, however, I had a home with an experienced trainer who was needing a working dog... and someone in that home raised canaries, I may still place the dog in that home. It would be depend on the skill level of the person who was going to train the dog. The job they are training it for my demand a high prey drive and given proper training and outlets,the dog may not be any threat to the canaries at all. I do take evaluation results seriously as an indicator of the overall temperament and traits that dog has at the time it is being tested.

The results of a temperament evaluation are not set in stone at all. They provide clues as to which areas a dog may need a bit of work to either encourage the development of certain traits or characteristics, or to minimize undesirable traits or characteristics. 

If the dog is ideal in other ways, social attraction can be developed. What does the dog find motivating? What will that dog work for? Is it food motivated? If humans around it suddenly just happen to be equipped with whatever the dog finds motivating...well those humans suddenly get to be pretty interesting! The treat itself, is initially rewarding.. but does the dog like being petted? Can the reward gradually shift to a combination of treat/petting? Then to petting/verbal rewards? What about clicker training...starting with a basic "watch me" command? 

Just some thoughts... good luck!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Sonno, this doesn't answer your question, but do a search on Ziggylu and her early posts about her puppy. She had some different but related issues with Cosmo. Cosmo presented some challenges because he was independent and very high drive, which as I understand it are the pups breeders have to be really careful about placing. Fortunately for Cosmo, he wound up with dog savvy owners who dedicated themselves to working with him, and he has come a long way. 

It sounds like you are also dog savvy and are doing the right things with Bela. I would try to give him a little more time. Please keep us posted whatever you decide to do.


----------

